# solihull club?



## jayscooby (30 Mar 2015)

Hi all

Just wondered if there are any clubs in the Solihull area for beginners to cycling?

I'm back from a ten year hiatus!

Thanks
James


----------



## Citius (31 Mar 2015)

http://www.solihullcc.org.uk/ - great club, should have something for you.


----------



## jayscooby (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks- just took delivery of the bike so ill check it out


----------



## pplpilot (11 Apr 2015)

http://www.cyclesolihull.org.uk Is worth a look too, run by my Dr ....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Apr 2015)

My first club, 30 years ago, was Shirley Roads Club, it was a great club then and appears to be still very welcoming from its current website...http://www.shirleyroadsclub.co.uk/


----------



## StarleyLady (15 Jun 2015)

http://dynamicrides.co.uk/

A really nice a group of people, I was part of this group before moving down to London and they are a smashing group of people to join on a ride they do three levels fast intermediate and easy so good to get you back into the swing. Also they don't charge to join - unlike some other clubs. I went along to a Solihull CC meet and they point blank ignored me and they sped off leaving me lost... NOT NICE!


----------

